# Bison roast



## socalbbq (Oct 18, 2013)

A good friend an avid hunter gave me a bison hump roast that I want to smoke this weekend.  I was going to approach like a beef roast,  but thought I'd check in to see if anyone has experience with this type/cut of meat. 

Thank you in advance for your guidance. 


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi SoCalBBQ!

I adore and devour a great deal of game meat, bison included, yet always grill, pan sear, or make raw tartare and carpaccio out of them - delicious stuff! (I'm new to smoking, and just a humble neophyte compared to these fantastic experts here, but WOW is it a fun group, and it is wonderful to learn, which I am doing more and more each day, thanks to their art and kindness too)!

That being said, I think your idea of handling it as you would a roast sounds really wonderful! I'd love to know how it came out. 

Happy weekend! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## socalbbq (Oct 19, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Hi SoCalBBQ!
> 
> I adore and devour a great deal of game meat, bison included, yet always grill, pan sear, or make raw tartare and carpaccio out of them - delicious stuff! (I'm new to smoking, and just a humble neophyte compared to these fantastic experts here, but WOW is it a fun group, and it is wonderful to learn, which I am doing more and more each day, thanks to their art and kindness too)!
> 
> ...



Leah, 

Thank you for your reply.  I'll give that a try and let you now how it turns out. 

Best, 

Greg


----------

